# Mini 10x15 Workshop



## LX Kid (Mar 5, 2016)

It's only 10x15 but seems to work alright for me.  Two people and you have to learn to do the  "Swarf Two Step!"  LoL


----------



## LX Kid (Mar 5, 2016)

One more pic of my G0619 mill/drill.


----------



## Matabele (Mar 5, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## stupoty (Mar 5, 2016)

Looks nice and organised which is always important in the more confined spaces 

Stuart


----------



## LX Kid (Mar 5, 2016)

stupoty said:


> Looks nice and organised which is always important in the more confined spaces
> Stuart



For the past few months I've been trying to put things away right after I'm finished.  I tripped over things I left laying around on the floor and almost had a serious head injury had I not caught myself in the nick of time.  I'm messy but learning to be better at putting up tools and trash where they belong.


----------



## stupoty (Mar 5, 2016)

LX Kid said:


> For the past few months I've been trying to put things away right after I'm finished.  I tripped over things I left laying around on the floor and almost had a serious head injury had I not caught myself in the nick of time.  I'm messy but learning to be better at putting up tools and trash where they belong.



Well your definetly succeeding with the tidy up 

Stuart


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 5, 2016)

Compact. You most likely have as much in your shop as I but my shop is 15x20 an I feel crowded. You have done well.


----------



## r.vial (Mar 5, 2016)

Very nice shop

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## P T Schram (Mar 6, 2016)

LOL-my main shop is 48X64 and is crowded.

My machine shop is 24X30.

My wife says watching me work is a combination of ballet and Tai Chi.

They both work well for me when I'm solo, but if I have company, it's difficult.


----------



## LX Kid (Mar 7, 2016)

P T Schram said:


> LOL-my main shop is 48X64 and is crowded.
> My machine shop is 24X30.
> My wife says watching me work is a combination of ballet and Tai Chi.
> They both work well for me when I'm solo, but if I have company, it's difficult.



That seems like a very large shop to me!!


----------



## Fabrickator (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice job and well organized.  My shop is only about 10 X 16 (half a 2-car garage) with some portable over flow equipment into my wife's half (laundry room half).  I have my mini mill set up on the bed of my 60" wood lathe.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice shop, well organized.

My shop is 9'x17'.  According to my calculations that gives me three feet more than you.

Eat your heart out!


----------



## P T Schram (Mar 7, 2016)

LX Kid said:


> That seems like a very large shop to me!!


I have it filled with machinery and vehicles (and junk)


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 7, 2016)

Our stuff is junk to someone else to us it is our stuff. My kids are always amased to ask of something and I can find it after some thought.


----------



## easttex (Mar 8, 2016)

My shop is a 10×13 storage shed.  I still end up working outside though because no matter what I'm working on, I always wind up dragging out 3/4s of the tools I own!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Hacket (Mar 8, 2016)

Very nice.  I wish I had organization skills like that.  Looks like a comfortable place to be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kvt (Mar 8, 2016)

Nice,  My wife keeps asking is one that size will work for me.   I think she wants her garage back.


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 9, 2016)

I had a 12x32 shed then we moved here an what i have now is a 15x20 shop a lot of my stuff is done outside also. It is a shame I was born good looking in stead of rich.


----------

